
Ask HN: Offline Advertising Impressions - shanecleveland
Any ad networks able to sell ads&#x2F;sponsorships based on offline impressions (printable PDFs with predictable translation from online to offline impressions)?
======
Gustomaximus
Not so much networks in the 'Adwords' sense but offline companies, many of
which have networks of outlets, have media kits to let you understand offline
impressions/audience etc.

Agencies can aggregate across advertising companies if you want a wider reach
and don't have the time yourself.

Basically hire and agency to be the expert, or decide where you want to
advertise and ask for their media kit if they don't have it online already
e.g. here is one from Condenast: [http://www.condenast.com/brands/vogue/media-
kit/print](http://www.condenast.com/brands/vogue/media-kit/print)

Rates are almost always negotiable.

~~~
shanecleveland
Thanks for the response. I should have clarified I am looking in the opposite
direction – I'm offering up the ad space. But I imagine the middleman may be
the same. Just wasn't sure who was out there.

